# Sergeant 1st Class Frederic N. Moses



## ManBearPig (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2012/March/120316-01.html


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn. RIP. 



> Sergeant 1st Class Frederic N. Moses, 26, died from gunshot wounds sustained during an incident with another Soldier.  The Tennessee Bureau of Investigation (TBI), which is leading the investigation, charged Sgt. Benjamin Schweitzer with criminal homicide today.
> 
> Both Moses and Schweitzer were assigned to 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky.


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2012)

Allegedly shot purposefully by one of his own dudes?  Goddamn....

RIP SFC Moses.


----------



## Boon (Mar 17, 2012)

CDG said:


> Allegedly shot purposefully by one of his own dudes? Goddamn....
> 
> RIP SFC Moses.


 

Yup, http://www.clarksvillenow.com/pages/12567417.php



RIP.


----------



## CDG (Mar 17, 2012)

Boon said:


> Yup, http://www.clarksvillenow.com/pages/12567417.php
> 
> 
> 
> RIP.


 
And the dude shot it out with the cops.  WTF?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nothing good in this, very sad event. Rest In God's Peace SFC Moses.


----------



## tova (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2012)

Very sad.
Calm winds and soft landings.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 17, 2012)

Terrible to hear of this...

Enough damn good soldiers get KIA overseas, hearing of these guys being killed in non-combat situations is even more heartbreaking.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2012)

Prayers out to all affected by this incident and loss.

LL


----------



## dknob (Mar 18, 2012)

Goddamn...

RIP.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am sure there is a reason behind the shooting, but I think we should set any speculation aside until/if something is released.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 18, 2012)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Mar 21, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 21, 2012)

RIP SFC


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn.  RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace SFC Moses


----------

